# Portland Anarchist Bookfair



## rationale (Nov 14, 2010)

Portland's second annual anarchist bookfair will be occurring Saturday, December 11th from 11 AM to 6 PM and Sunday, December 12th from 12 PM to 5 PM. Details here: PDX Anarchist Bookfair!


----------



## keg (Nov 15, 2010)

that will be a good place to play the great game SPOT THE UNDERCOVERS


----------



## agony (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like an interesting 2 days..wish i could make it all the way there in time for it


----------

